#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  EXXON Design Practices

## dsp151

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Take Care.See More: EXXON Design Practices

----------


## aan09

*Thanks*

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you for sharing.

----------


## NVIL

Hello dsp151,
I want to know if the Exxon Design Practice (versi&#243;n 4, 2001) that you posted is the latest published by Exxon Mobil. 

Thanks and Regards

----------


## rcrosier

Thanks!

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you dsp151

----------


## ture

thank you

----------


## rayito

thanks friend from Mxico

----------


## DEBIMA

The file of the above link no longer exists, could you share it again, thank you

----------


## manifresh006

new link enoy



```
http://www.4shared.com/rar/KCr4UwrD/exxon_mobil_design_practices.html
```

----------


## resmihadi

thank a lot for the link..

See More: EXXON Design Practices

----------


## mavericklf1

Thanks for share

----------


## aidini

The link was not valid, could someone please re-upload it?

----------


## racp12

Mr. *aidini*,
Following link provided by Mr. *manifresh006*, is valid:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srihari5043

Thanks for sharing

----------


## vodaka

the link is invalid , could you please send it to my email at vodakayu@gmail.com

----------


## sahsa741

Could you please share again?

----------


## pyromaniac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ferchem01

Please, can you reload the link ( design practice), tahks a lot.

----------


## tt_mashimaro

Please, can you reload the link ( design practice), 

thaks a lot.

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
Link at post #20 is valid

----------


## alain1980

Hi, 

le link does not work, please reupload.

thanks

----------


## ngocnguyen

Hi, 
The link at post #20 is not valid.
Can anyone to re-upload the new link.


Thank you in advance.See More: EXXON Design Practices

----------


## explosion

Link is up and working!

----------


## straw415852678

Hi,
The link at post #20 is not valid.
Can anyone to re-upload the new link.

----------


## PeoplePerson

Exxon Design Practices please please please and thank you

----------


## ziyads

The file of the above link no longer exists, could you share it again, thank you

----------

